# Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol and Sears



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 30, 2013)

Have a chance to buy these but not really my main interest so don't really have any idea of value or being correct but I know you guys will know.  Take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 30, 2013)

save your $$$$ until a nice boys bike becomes avail.


----------

